# Bunratty Meade - from Ireland



## southlake333 (Aug 16, 2012)

Curious about what mead tastes like, I picked up a bottle of this from my local liquor store (Goody Goody). This is the one and only mead I have ever had so I have no idea if its good or not. It pretty much tastes like what I would expect fermented honey to taste like and I don't like it.

I was just wondering if anyone else has had this? If so, is this a good example of what I could expect from a home made mead?


----------



## Deezil (Aug 17, 2012)

I'm not sure how Bunratty Mead differs from Bunratty Meade, but the Meade, according to the companies website, is said to contain some spices but it doesnt hint as to which they could be... 

This could be what you're not liking, or maybe it is the fermented honey but i would try another mead or two from different companies before you cross out the product as a whole


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 17, 2012)

Most commercial meads are sweeter than I or most of the people I know like. Also they boil the honey and it losses its floral flavors as well. Home made can be made to your liking, not to teenagers


----------



## Brew and Wine Supply (Aug 17, 2012)

another one to try if you can find it is Chaucers. Not sure if the spelling is right or not. the Bunratty and Chaucers were two of the better sellers when I had the liquor store.


----------



## southlake333 (Aug 17, 2012)

mmadmikes1 said:


> Most commercial meads are sweeter than I or most of the people I know like. Also they boil the honey and it losses its floral flavors as well. Home made can be made to your liking, not to teenagers



I like sweet and don't like floral flavors. I would guess that this is what mead is supposed to taste like but its a bit frustrating cause I would love to make my own (or at least a cyser).



Deezil said:


> I'm not sure how Bunratty Mead differs from Bunratty Meade, but the Meade, according to the companies website, is said to contain some spices but it doesnt hint as to which they could be...



Could be, but I don't really taste the spices.



Deezil said:


> This could be what you're not liking, or maybe it is the fermented honey but i would try another mead or two from different companies before you cross out the product as a whole



I totally would but this was the ONLY mead the liquor store carried. Had to get an employee to help me look for 10 minutes just to find this one...lol.

If anyone has a home made mead they'd like to mail to me I'd be happy to give it a try!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 17, 2012)

I will add, I have friends that don't like any meads


----------



## tonyandkory (Aug 18, 2012)

Southlake ... We have some mead abrewin but it wont be read for another 8 months or so...


----------



## southlake333 (Aug 18, 2012)

Well then, I'll have to try some! Let me know when its done!


----------



## Grancru (Aug 29, 2012)

I have 10 gals of a basic mead (wildflower honey, water and D-47 yeast) that has been bulk aging for at least 1 year. I would like to lightly spice it in a similar fashion to Bunratty Mead. We absorbed a lot of this mead (and Guinness) in Ireland and the wife likes it. She has not taken to any other mead I have made except raspberry.

Has anyone been successful with spicing a mead that went over well with the ladies? If so, are you willing to share the recipe? Any suggestions on what I might add to make this a true winner? I have to two 5 gal carboys so I can experiment with a couple ideas.

Much appreciated as always!


----------



## Arne (Aug 30, 2012)

If you don't like your straight mead flavor, you mite try blending in a bit of a wine you really like with it. I actually do not care for a straight honey mead I made, but mixed a bit of skeeter pee with it and it is really good. Will be trying other flavors in it this winter when looking for a project on a long nite. Will try and remember to let you know how it comes out. Arne.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Aug 30, 2012)

Grancru said:


> I have 10 gals of a basic mead (wildflower honey, water and D-47 yeast) that has been bulk aging for at least 1 year. I would like to lightly spice it in a similar fashion to Bunratty Mead. We absorbed a lot of this mead (and Guinness) in Ireland and the wife likes it. She has not taken to any other mead I have made except raspberry.
> 
> Has anyone been successful with spicing a mead that went over well with the ladies? If so, are you willing to share the recipe? Any suggestions on what I might add to make this a true winner? I have to two 5 gal carboys so I can experiment with a couple ideas.
> 
> Much appreciated as always!


 I believe raspberry is the best combination you can make with honey. I make 2 batches a year now and the locales love it


----------



## saramc (Aug 30, 2012)

Raspberry and galengal is fabulous in mead. I am female and all my female friends truly enjoy it. I make at least 15 gallon of raspberry mead a year...some I spice up with galengal that I grow in my garden, some I blend with my elderflower mead.


----------

